# OK Pink guns WHY???



## FIREBLADE

Why do manufactures feel the need to make pink guns they are not cute not supposed to be.
I know there going toward women but really I am a woman and I wouldn't carry a pink gun if my life depended on it.
I like my basic black and maybe Stainless.
Guns are made for one reason only to put holes in things Target Animal or Human.
It shouldn't have to match your outfit or Purse.
I went to a Gun Shop today and the Guy behind the counter showed me a pink 45 he thought it be perfect.
I told him very quickly you better learn to read customers better just because I am a women doesn't mean I like pink or purple guns.


----------



## Cait43

It's all about money........


----------



## ponzer04

My wife traded her black lcp for the rasberry lcp. It is obnoxious when my wife is looking at guns and the pink one is barffed in her face.


----------



## ponzer04

also my aunt who is a purple fanatic decided on the purple lcp because of color??? so I worked for her, ruger sold a gun and she actually carries it.


----------



## 1jimmy

i hear you fireblade and point well taken. however it has been my expeience to see many female look and/or purchase guns with the color in mind.


----------



## ponzer04

I really like color options, I think it is fun. I don't like the your a chick here is a pink gun for you mentality of a lot of gun shops.


----------



## Bobv

FIREBLADE said:


> Why do manufactures feel the need to make pink guns they are not cute not supposed to be.
> I know there going toward women but really I am a woman and I wouldn't carry a pink gun if my life depended on it.
> I like my basic black and maybe Stainless.
> Guns are made for one reason only to put holes in things Target Animal or Human.
> It shouldn't have to match your outfit or Purse.
> I went to a Gun Shop today and the Guy behind the counter showed me a pink 45 he thought it be perfect.
> I told him very quickly you better learn to read customers better just because I am a women doesn't mean I like pink or purple guns.


the Same reason they started making all the girly colors On Harley Davidson and girly HD Models also. sales, sales, sales!


----------



## FIREBLADE

1jimmy said:


> i hear you fireblade and point well taken. however it has been my expeience to see many female look and/or purchase guns with the color in mind.


Oh trust me I know and its sad that sometimes that is the deciding factor not if you can handle the gun or know how to use it but it's pretty.
Again and before I get women pissed off at me I picked a couple of my guns because I liked the finish but it was nickel or stainless nothing pink purple or any other funky color.
I worked in a gun shop for a while we had to stock pink Guns to draw the wife's in sad really.


----------



## FIREBLADE

Bobv said:


> the Same reason they started making all the girly colors On Harley Davidson and girly HD Models also. sales, sales, sales!


Yah they did make some of them female friendly so to speak.
I just don't like the Idea as a women that that is how manufacturers look at me it isn't about function its about color or Automatic tranny's on bikes.
I for one will go the opposite direction you try to sell me my bike in an Automatic I am going to laugh in your face and walk away.
You show me a pink gun as an option because I am a women and must like that I will get really irritated.


----------



## FIREBLADE

ponzer04 said:


> I really like color options, I think it is fun. I don't like the your a chick here is a pink gun for you mentality of a lot of gun shops.


That is one of my Points.
I just look at stores and you find little 38 cal or maybe 25 22 and sometimes a 40 in some weird color anything they feel a women would like.
So how about some 45 44 357 in pink maybe female cops would prefer pink guns.
It just is a sore spot for me again some things are just not meant to be cute.


----------



## FIREBLADE

I just feel like it should be about function and store owners and clerks should remember just because I am a women doesn't mean I am shopping for pink or just small caliber especially me lol.


----------



## ponzer04

you don't have to buy the colored gun! my cousin (a male) would buy a lime green gun over any black one. color works on some people. 

It sounds like yo have been offered one two many pink revolvers


----------



## FIREBLADE

ponzer04 said:


> you don't have to buy the colored gun! my cousin (a male) would buy a lime green gun over any black one. color works on some people.
> 
> It sounds like yo have been offered one two many pink revolvers


Being offered 1 pink one is over my limit and yes your right I don't have too buy one and I won't. I just don't like when people assume that's what I will like because I am a woman I have to like pink or purple.


----------



## ponzer04

I agree with that statement... I wish there where more attempt to lure both genders with colors


----------



## FIREBLADE

ponzer04 said:


> I agree with that statement... I wish there where more attempt to lure both genders with colors


Yah well maybe :lol:


----------



## desertman

FIREBLADE:


> "I know there going toward women but really I am a woman and I wouldn't carry a pink gun if my life depended on it."


Both my wife and I agree with you, she wants it to look as menacing as possible., one that means business.


----------



## FIREBLADE

desertman said:


> FIREBLADE:
> 
> Boh my wife and I agree with you, she wants it to look as menacing as possible., one that means business.


I agree which is the reason for my Desert Eagle and they don't come in pink yet.
I don't want them to fall over laughing thinking I took barbies gun.:anim_lol:


----------



## Survivor

Adding new seat covers to your vehicle won't add another 30,000 miles to the engine.
Fireblade is right - function over fashion. :smt023


----------



## BigCityChief

Hmmmm... Here's my crazy, quick answer: because people BUY them.


----------



## FIREBLADE

BigCityChief said:


> Hmmmm... Here's my crazy, quick answer: because people BUY them.


Yes they do but Guns should not be made to match your outfit or your nails it's a gun.
Pink belongs on pellet guns at best.


----------



## BigCityChief

FIREBLADE said:


> Yes they do but Guns should not be made to match your outfit or your nails it's a gun.
> Pink belongs on pellet guns at best.


I actually believe pink belongs on NO GUN OF ANY KIND FWIW.


----------



## FIREBLADE

I agree with that 100%


----------



## drafter

I disagree with anyone that thinks pink or purple guns don't have a place......so for anyone that missed the memo,,,,,,, PINK GUNS ARE MANUFACTURED FOR THOSE GIRLY GIRLS THAT ARE AFRAID OF GUNS...... The pink color is proven to make the gun less menacing, ergo tempting "gun afraid" women to handle them and learn to shoot. For crying out loud, they were NOT made to match any woman's attire.

Fireblade, if you're "offended" that a gun store worker offered you a pink gun, would you also be offended if he pointed out which restroom had the toilet in it, not just a urinal? Not all women are as tough as you. My wife for one. But for the record, her favorite gun to shoot is a black .45 Sig, but a pink 1 wouldn't make a difference to her at all.


----------



## FIREBLADE

drafter said:


> I disagree with anyone that thinks pink or purple guns don't have a place......so for anyone that missed the memo,,,,,,, PINK GUNS ARE MANUFACTURED FOR THOSE GIRLY GIRLS THAT ARE AFRAID OF GUNS...... The pink color is proven to make the gun less menacing, ergo tempting "gun afraid" women to handle them and learn to shoot. For crying out loud, they were NOT made to match any woman's attire.
> 
> Fireblade, if you're "offended" that a gun store worker offered you a pink gun, would you also be offended if he pointed out which restroom had the toilet in it, not just a urinal? Not all women are as tough as you. My wife for one. But for the record, her favorite gun to shoot is a black .45 Sig, but a pink 1 wouldn't make a difference to her at all.


It has nothing to do with tough by the way I see the reaction some women have toward pink guns and I say some women.
Oh its quit that should never be a reaction to any gun.
And if your afraid of guns than stay away the color isn't going to change what it does but I have a hard time taking anything serious that comes in pink.
And not because I figure a pink gun won't do the damage but because pink is a sissy color and to me it always will be.
So you can get ticked off at me for what I said but there is a reason bad guy's are never dressed in pink.


----------



## drafter

_And if your afraid of guns than stay away the color isn't going to change what it does but I have a hard time taking anything serious that comes in pink._

So you don't take a pink gun serious? OK. 
By the way, your rant is very difficult to read, please DO take punctuation and spelling serious, unless they're written in *PINK !!!*

If it takes a PINK gun to get a woman that isn't as "tough" as you to get into shooting, so be it !!!! Who are you to judge? I have an idea of "what" you are but I digress.
You'll probably take offense at this, if so, just go get your manly black gun and go shoot some pink targets.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I just wanted something fanciful,,,*

I just wanted something fanciful,,,
And my Y-Chromosome has held up just fine. 










So when I was in the mood for a new .22 range toy,,,
I saw the Raspberry SR22 and bought it for myself on impulse.

A few weeks later I saw the Lady Lilac LC9 at The Evil Pawn Shop,,,
I said to myself, "Self, that's just too cute to pass up.

I would gladly trade my black LCP for a green one,,,
Or just a colored grip sleeve would be nice.

I just got tired of blue, black, and nickel.

I have taken a lot of good natured teasing from some of my range buddies,,,
But since I can outshoot most of them with my brightly colored guns,,,
The teasing is just fine by me.

I was stopped by my local PD for a hanging license plate,,,
Since I had the LC9 on me I notified the officer,,,
He chuckled at the color but liked the gun.

In the long run it boils down to this,,,
If you don't like pink guns,,,
Don't buy one.

There,,,
Problem solved.

Aarond

.


----------



## TurboHonda

I'm OK with pink guns. After all, when gun stocks and frames are made by putting goop into molds, colorizing is a natural evolution. We have colored cell phones, bowling balls, and dental retainers. Where's the form and function demand that those items be black in color? Actually, black is not a color. It is the absence of color. If you don't believe it, turn out the lights. 

Style and beauty can apply to anything. It is a personal preference and no one can tell you that you are wrong. Well, they can tell you, but you don't have to listen. So, shoot your pink guns to your heart's content. Just don't forget to clean the colorless soot off when you get through.


----------



## FIREBLADE

drafter said:


> _And if your afraid of guns than stay away the color isn't going to change what it does but I have a hard time taking anything serious that comes in pink._
> 
> So you don't take a pink gun serious? OK.
> By the way, your rant is very difficult to read, please DO take punctuation and spelling serious, unless they're written in *PINK !!!*
> 
> If it takes a PINK gun to get a woman that isn't as "tough" as you to get into shooting, so be it !!!! Who are you to judge? I have an idea of "what" you are but I digress.
> You'll probably take offense at this, if so, just go get your manly black gun and go shoot some pink targets.


I don't take offence on people's opinions we all have one.
As for spelling get a life I wasn't in a spelling bee but maybe I should write it in German my Language maybe that be better. 
And again tough has nothing to do with it a gun in any color is deadly to something but if a PINK gun makes someone less afraid there is something wrong.
Why would a color make you less afraid because you don't take it "seriously".


----------



## drafter

FIREBLADE said:


> I don't take offence on people's opinions we all have one.
> As for spelling get a life I wasn't in a spelling bee but maybe I should write it in German my Language maybe that be better.
> And again tough has nothing to do with it a gun in any color is deadly to something but if a PINK gun makes someone less afraid there is something wrong.
> Why would a color make you less afraid because you don't take it "seriously".


We obviously have experienced, "lost in translation". No sense trying to explain. No worries.

But, you're right, and all the gun manufacturers are wrong. Hopefully they will see the error of their ways and quit producing pink guns, or any color except black!


----------



## lefty60

I would hope that a PINK defense gun would make the bad guy laugh enough that I could shoot him a coupl'a extra times :anim_lol:

Just say'n :smt071


----------



## berettatoter

Sorry, but I don't see the big deal here. What does it matter what color someone elses gun is? They have the right to arm themselves with whatever color of firearm they choose. Besides, the statement that you would never use a pink gun is probably not entirely true. If a pink gun was all that stood between you and the afterlife, then I would wager that you would be using that pink gun...I know I would. :buttkick:


----------



## hughes8

it depends on the person. my wife would love a pink gun


----------



## In_The_Ten_Ring

I'm fine with pink guns. If a person (man, woman, whatever) wants a pink gun, God bless them!

I actually think the "pink AR" (link below) is pretty sweet....but I am uber confident of my heterosexuality so I can say that without fear. LOL

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8500111049_a212279791_o.jpg


----------



## pic

lefty60 said:


> I would hope that a PINK defense gun would make the bad guy laugh enough that I could shoot him a coupl'a extra times :anim_lol:
> 
> Just say'n :smt071


It truly may give you that extra time of distraction, if needed.

Then again you might not be taken serious, perp not believing it's real, you'll get to shoot the BG more often


----------



## miketx

No one has posted the obvious. Pink guns are for girlie men!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nice lookin' spider crab you've got there.
Eating your face, is it?
:yawinkle:


----------



## miketx

It keeps my face warm in space.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

My wife just bought a .22 that she really, really likes. It's a Ruger 2245 "Muddy Girl" (pink and purple camo) 

When I met her (almost 30 years ago) her Keychain already had the brass from the first .44 handgun she ever fired. 

Today, one of her favorite pistols to shoot is her stainless S&W 686 (.357 Magnum). So, I don't think she likes the 2245 because it looks less "scary". She likes the grip angle, but she also liked the color scheme. 

Some people just like certain firearms for a variety of reasons. "Different strokes for different folks" I guess. 

I'm just happy she likes to shoot! Whatever design or caliber she chooses is fine with me. After all, they're her firearms.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

miketx said:


> It keeps my face warm in space.


 :smt023


----------



## dereckbc

I have my own theory.* It buys you a few seconds to get a shot off*. When the bad guy sees it, he bust out laughing which gives you a few extra seconds to wipe the smile off his face. He goes from Laughing Out Loud to Crying Out Loud.


----------



## PT111Pro

I don't think that a bright shiny gun belongs into a gun fight. But that is just me. There is a reason why the military around the world issue an all black or camouflaged gun. I personally have an issue carrying a shiny gun on my hip, others looking absolutely for no different than shiny.

Buying or better carrying a gun is mainly 60% emotions. Practicality shoot-ability is almost not existing with many that I saw on the range. 
There is the little guy that shoots his 45 like a pro and the big guy with it south paws tries to grab a little .38. If a gun is right or wrong often has nothing or rarely something to do with practical decisions. It's all emotions. 
Just think how the roads in the US would be filled with cars that the people really need and even more so really can afford. The most driving cars that have more payments to make than that car has screws to built it. Why is it that a little Toyota Yaris attracts a woman much more than a man? Emotions!

I have seen woman sitting on a UTV patrolling the horse fence with a Glock 21 open carry on the hip like a border patrol agent and I have seen woman in high heels and mini skirt nursing the tomato plants behind house.

Buying and carry a gun is emotions. And a pink gun triggers emotions, creates that warm nice belly tickle in the most of the woman that a woman makes the most of her decisions on even if SHE protest, that is scientific proven. Before a manufacturer paints a gun pink, they did studies believe me.


----------



## CW

miketx said:


> It keeps my face warm in space.


Its so no one can hear him scream........

As for pink guns, only two real reasons:

Chick Magnet

Peace offering to Wife [to get her interested in shooting sports and at the range].


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I am not entirely certain that women like pink guns.
I believe that they are for sale mostly to men, who buy them because they believe (falsely?) that the women in their lives will like pink better than grey, OD, or black.


----------



## Donn

There must be a market for them. Seems like there are more every time I go to a show or the LGS.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

CW said:


> Peace offering to Wife [to get her interested in shooting sports and at the range].


You sure you want to give a gun (pink or otherwise) to a woman who's already mad at you? :smt068


----------



## BackyardCowboy

If you're married, doing the laundry, and you put brights in with the whites, then the pink guns will go with your shorts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

PT111Pro said:


> I don't think that a bright shiny gun belongs into a gun fight. But that is just me...I personally have an issue carrying a shiny gun on my hip...


For the record, my EDC is not only not blue, but also it is fully engraved. It was a 75th-birthday gift from my wife.
Of course, I carry it concealed. It's not for show; it's for go.
But, as you said, that's just me.


----------



## CW

BackyardCowboy said:


> You sure you want to give a gun (pink or otherwise) to a woman who's already mad at you? :smt068


Wisdom is shooting worse than her at the range. She'll insist you need more practice. [...or a new gun  ]


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Why is eevryone geting all butt-hurt over this?*

If you don't like colored guns,,,
Don't buy one.

If someone offers you a colored gun,,,
Just say, "No thanks."

When you see a colored gun in a case,,,
Look beyond it.

Why all the angst here,,,
It's starting to read like a liberal rant.

Just sayin'.

Aarond

.


----------



## PT111Pro

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For the record, my EDC is not only not blue, but also it is fully engraved. It was a 75th-birthday gift from my wife.
> Of course, I carry it concealed. It's not for show; it's for go.
> But, as you said, that's just me.


You right. I carried for many, many years a nice and shiny Walther PPK. I still have it because it was my first gun and yes the gun is engraved too. Back than in the 1968 it was a top of the edge gun, at least in good ol Germany.

I hope no one takes all that what was said to serious. It is all opinion, emotions and belly feeling. I doubt that anyone here has ever read a study on gun colors or why manufacturers and Aftermarketers had that Idea in the first place. So its all opinion and my wife said with that opinions is that so ".... everyone got one".

When I read your opinion about Husbands, Grandpas, Boyfriends..... buying that guns for the important skirts in their life, i believe that you are not so far vom the truth.

Yes and aarondhgraham is right. Don't start above the caliber war, the brand name war now a gun color war. If someone offers you a gun and you don't like the color, just say know.

For me is only one thing important. If someone comes in a life threatening situation, his or her gun is not in the night stand, left in the car or office, but have it ready to use, regardless of caliber, brand name or color.

But, - that is again - just me thinking.


----------



## CW

I have a dream.....

Where ALL guns are treated equally.

Regardless of color or barrel length

DAO, SA, DA/SA

Polymer, steel, alloy

.17 to .577, 410 to punt

full auto, semi, single

inline, percussion, flint, match

hammer, hammerless, striker


A place where every gun has a spot at the range, to be enjoyed, challenged, 

a place of freedom to be concealed, or open

MOB, SOB, IWB, crossdraw

in what ever state they find peace C3..... C0

A place where safety and respect is the accepted norm and where every one contributes to the whole of Liberty and those rights granted by God.


I have a dream.

No disrespect Dr King. If only we could find compassion and respect in all that we do, but evil will still lurk about preying on the weak,

Thus the conviction of: Peace through Superior Firepower has much going for it.


----------



## PT111Pro

Ha...
Why did I wait for a AMEN so we could it but down as the I have a dream speech from Dr. CW Jr.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

*Pink* is the new gun metal *Blue*


----------

